# 489 Visa no more for 2013-2014??



## roshan_sanjeewa (Aug 11, 2013)

hello guys. here recently one of my friend has got below E-mail from CO after lodging 489 visa .. what does this means?

Dear *********

I acknowledge receipt of your email. I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.

Whilst the Department provides indicative service standards around the processing of visa applications, actual processing times for individual applications will vary. This is dependent upon on a number of factors, including the complexity of the individual’s circumstances, the number of applications lodged with this office, the priority processing arrangements and the planning levels for the particular visa. In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.

The Migration Program planning levels for your visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. It is incumbent on the Department to manage planning levels over the duration of the entire program year, ending 30 June 2014. This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available.

Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.

In the meantime, I advise you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the skilled Migration Program which may affect you.


I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## yogi143 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have got the same letter - waiting from last 2 weeks for visa


----------



## roshan_sanjeewa (Aug 11, 2013)

yogi143 said:


> Yes, That means no more 489 new applicant visa untill the end of the financial year.


in fact its not ture , co has made a mistake that fellow got his visa


----------



## yogi143 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, that's good then. I just told the meaning of that big letter in 1 line, thats all


----------



## tafa (Oct 8, 2013)

yogi143 said:


> Well, that's good then. I just told the meaning of that big letter in 1 line, thats all


Hi Yogi,

Was wondering if you've got your visa or are still waiting. I've received the same email last week, waiting now to see the outcome or how long it will take


----------



## yogi143 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, i got the visa. It took 3 and half months from the date we applied. I got the this limited number places email on 18/9 and the visa was granted on 26th.


----------



## tafa (Oct 8, 2013)

yogi143 said:


> Yes, i got the visa. It took 3 and half months from the date we applied. I got the this limited number places email on 18/9 and the visa was granted on 26th.


Thats good news and a relief. Have been stressed out about this letter and having sleepless nights for the week. Hate the waiting part.


----------



## moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

I have submitted EOI for 489 visa with 65 points in 2613 Software Engg. Can anyone let me know, is there any chances to get me an invitation?


----------



## Maen (Oct 13, 2013)

tafa said:


> Thats good news and a relief. Have been stressed out about this letter and having sleepless nights for the week. Hate the waiting part.


Hi Tafa, did you get the visa?
I have just received the same letter.


----------



## nandan (Mar 26, 2014)

*489 Software eng*



moksh said:


> I have submitted EOI for 489 visa with 65 points in 2613 Software Engg. Can anyone let me know, is there any chances to get me an invitation?


Hi Moksh, I have same position which you are in. Did you get any reply or invitation. I have 65 points in Software Engg and submitted EOI on Aug 15th, 2013. Can anyone let me know what be would the chances to get invitation.


----------

